# Looking for a new camera



## reaper7534 (Nov 27, 2015)

I want a new camera, the one I have is eons hold and just not suited for shooting a aquarium.

I've had really good dslr cameras in the past, but just didn't stay that much in to photography to justify the price on them and the lenses.
( Canon 7d and 6d ).

This will also be for general purpose family photos, so would like some HD recording possibilities. It does not have to be a pocket camera.

I am open to all brands except Sony, don't ask why, but I'm extremely anti-Sony.

Edit : Also, it needs to shoot RAW images

Thanks.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

This is a huge question of budget. If you supply a number you're willing to spend, I can point you in the direction of some good models.


----------



## reaper7534 (Nov 27, 2015)

overgrown said:


> This is a huge question of budget. If you supply a number you're willing to spend, I can point you in the direction of some good models.


That would have helped. Under 500 .....

a slight edit. If a Sony is heads and shoulders above something else, I'll entertain the thought


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

This is going to be a long one! Get ready! 


If you could reply back after reading this post with more detailed info about your needs. 
What are your needs for:
-Portability Size, lightness, etc. Do you need a camera that can go _everywhere, _ or will it primarily be for special occasions? This is a compromise section. A larger camera generally will have better quality for less money than a compact camera with excellent quality. There are cameras however that can satisfy both. 

-Focal Lengths. Do you need multiple focal lengths (zoom levels), or are you okay with one? Generally, single focal length lenses will be extremely sharp in comparison to zoom lenses. A 50mm lens will be significantly sharper than a 18-55mm zoom lens set to 50mm for example. That's not to say you can't take great photos with a zoom lens. 

I've got a few more recommendations that I can give based on your next reply. These would include compact cameras, a couple mirrorless cameras. My qualification to give you recommendations is that I use to be heavily into the hobby, and even worked on some professional jobs at one point. I really enjoy cameras nonetheless, but I am not as serious about it as I once was. 

Okay. First of all. I would consider buying second hand, it's absolutely great. Find a great condition model and buy it with the depreciation already hit. Spend the rest on a good lens. 

So. My two recommendations, I have researched for and decided to purchase. I don't have either anymore, simply because I bought a more expensive camera. They were great while I owned them. One is a DSLR, so nothing new there. The other is a mirrorless. 

I used to have a Nikon D5200. You can find out under $500 brand new. Match that with a 50mm f1.8 Nikon lens for about $150 more, and you will have a nice setup. You will get very sharp photos, but will be stuck with one focal length (no zoom). You can also go for a zoom lens if you want multiple focal lengths. A quick look on eBay sees these cameras going WITH lens for ~$350, in great condition with lots of photos for you to look at. Honestly, this camera gives great quality, photo and video. 

Another, cheaper option is the Sony (sorry) NEX-5N is a great option. A quick search on eBay shows good condition ones going for ~$250 with a lens. The image quality isn't quite as good as the Nikon, but it certainly is no slouch either. It is very small, very light, and is super easy to use. It doesn't use those stupid Sony Memory Sticks, it runs a basic SD card. The video quality is good, as is the picture quality. Not as sharp as the Nikon though. 
There is also the Sony A5000, which is an updated version of the NEX-5N with a LOT of improvements. A bit more expensive however. 

Some other models for you to research: 
Canon Rebel T5 
Nikon D3300


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Check this website out and see if it can help point you in the right direction. My suggestion is sort out the features you like and try to get hands on with it to make sure it feels right in your hands. May be even try renting a few bodies and/or lenses before committing anything. 

The best cameras


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

pandjpudge said:


> Check this website out and see if it can help point you in the right direction. My suggestion is sort out the features you like and try to get hands on with it to make sure it feels right in your hands. May be even try renting a few bodies and/or lenses before committing anything.
> 
> The best cameras


Wow. That site really beats my text wall. What an intuitive tool. OP, I would recommend using that website, and if you have any questions feel free to ask if you want some feedback on your choice. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## reaper7534 (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll reply in detail when I get in front of a real keyboard tonight. 

I am looking at mirrorless though. The old saying " camera is useless of you leave it at home " cause it's to big. 

Looking at the a5000 or 6000...


----------



## reaper7534 (Nov 27, 2015)

Typing this on tablet so forgive typos and grammar


Portability is a factor so size needs to be reasonable. This is why I'm shying away from full size dslr. Weight not much of a factor. This will be my primary do all camera. Again, if a camera is too big and bulky your likely to leave it home 

I expect my focal length to be 50mm or less majority of the time. I may want a dedicated pancake lens and macro in the future, not really concerned with long telephoto, generally prefer prime lens 

I prefer new, since this will hopefully be with me for the long haul.

That said, looks like mirrorless is my best option ahd need to decide if the additional cost of the a6000 with evf viewfinder is worth it over the a5000.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Look at the Pentax cameras. Bonus there is you can use any lens made for the K mount and with an adapter use the older M-42 screw mount lenses. Best part? Every single lens gets Shake Reduction on every single lens.


----------



## jrygel (Jan 29, 2014)

I think you're on the right track with the Sony a6000. I own (and love) a Canon EOS-6D, but have borrowed an A5000 and was very impressed with the image quality for a crop sensor. I also have a Sony DSC-RX100 as my 'go anywhere' camera, and depending on how important portability is to you, it is definitely worth looking at - it won't beat the IQ of the Sony mirrorless or Nikon/Canon DSLRs in the same price range, but it is head and shoulders above other pocket-sized P&S cameras; it uses the same sized sensor as Nikon's '1' mirrorless system. You do have to go up to the RX100 MkIII to get an EVF, which is above your budget.

-Justin


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

reaper7534 said:


> Typing this on tablet so forgive typos and grammar
> 
> 
> Portability is a factor so size needs to be reasonable. This is why I'm shying away from full size dslr. Weight not much of a factor. This will be my primary do all camera. Again, if a camera is too big and bulky your likely to leave it home
> ...



I owned a NEX-6 along with my NEX-5. While these aren't the AX000 series, I can tell you that the EVF makes a world of difference. The process of "going in" to your photo provides a much deeper creative experience than just staring at a screen to compose, in my opinion.


----------



## reaper7534 (Nov 27, 2015)

overgrown said:


> I owned a NEX-6 along with my NEX-5. While these aren't the AX000 series, I can tell you that the EVF makes a world of difference. The process of "going in" to your photo provides a much deeper creative experience than just staring at a screen to compose, in my opinion.


That said, I ordered the A6000 for 540.00 with lens tonight


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

reaper7534 said:


> That said, I ordered the A6000 for 540.00 with lens tonight


Congrats :smile2:


----------



## reaper7534 (Nov 27, 2015)

What is a good second lens ? My initial goal is to shoot the tank and such and I do enjoy macro so I was thinking of the 30mm. I can get these used on the ebay for around 150.00 Is there another lens I should be looking at ? Most of my work will be indoors and I'm not interested in long zooms right now.


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

reaper7534 said:


> What is a good second lens ? My initial goal is to shoot the tank and such and I do enjoy macro so I was thinking of the 30mm. I can get these used on the ebay for around 150.00 Is there another lens I should be looking at ? Most of my work will be indoors and I'm not interested in long zooms right now.


You can get macro filters if on a budget. They work pretty well, unless you want to cash out on a macro lens.


----------

